# 1 Cor 14.26-33a



## MRC (Feb 11, 2010)

During my church's worship service there is, to me, an inappropriate level of congregational involvement. Many people ask to speak from the pulpit or put their hands up (or just go up) and are allowed to speak. Sometimes what they say is theologically sound, other times not. Often, our pastor acts more like a motivational speaker, getting the crowd very energized and excited. Most of the time this is off topic to the sermon. When I approached my pastor with my concern about the order of our worship service he quoted 1 Cor 14.26-33a. I do not think this provides biblical support for the behavior I have seen, but I did not want to get into an argument with my pastor.

What is the reformed position on church order during a worship position?


----------



## rbcbob (Feb 11, 2010)

Verse 40 sheds further light on the matter.



> 1 Corinthians 14:26-40 26 How is it then, brethren? Whenever you come together, each of you has a psalm, has a teaching, has a tongue, has a revelation, has an interpretation. Let all things be done for edification. 27 If anyone speaks in a tongue, let there be two or at the most three, each in turn, and let one interpret. 28 But if there is no interpreter, let him keep silent in church, and let him speak to himself and to God. 29 Let two or three prophets speak, and let the others judge. 30 But if anything is revealed to another who sits by, let the first keep silent. 31 For you can all prophesy one by one, that all may learn and all may be encouraged. 32 And the spirits of the prophets are subject to the prophets. 33 For God is not the author of confusion but of peace, as in all the churches of the saints. 34 Let your women keep silent in the churches, for they are not permitted to speak; but they are to be submissive, as the law also says. 35 And if they want to learn something, let them ask their own husbands at home; for it is shameful for women to speak in church. 36 Or did the word of God come originally from you? Or was it you only that it reached? 37 If anyone thinks himself to be a prophet or spiritual, let him acknowledge that the things which I write to you are the commandments of the Lord. 38 But if anyone is ignorant, let him be ignorant. 39 Therefore, brethren, desire earnestly to prophesy, and do not forbid to speak with tongues. 40 *Let all things be done decently and in order.*


----------



## Poimen (Feb 12, 2010)

The question is: does Paul, in vs. 26, mean to be prescriptive or descriptive? In other words is commanding (or commending) something in Corinth or merely describing what is going on? I am convinced that verse 26 does not describe what should be but what is for Paul goes to great lengths throughout the chapter to explain that order ought to rule, not our own desire. Additionally the Corinthian church was plagued with division which goes a long way to explain why they were all coming with their own psalm and teaching. Verse 40 is then, as the brother has pointed out above, the ruling principle that Paul wishes they would follow.


----------



## MRC (Feb 12, 2010)

Poimen said:


> The question is: does Paul, in vs. 26, mean to be prescriptive or descriptive? In other words is commanding (or commending) something in Corinth or merely describing what is going on? I am convinced that verse 26 does not describe what should be but what is for Paul goes to great lengths throughout the chapter to explain that order ought to rule, not our own desire. Additionally the Corinthian church was plagued with division which goes a long way to explain why they were all coming with their own psalm and teaching. Verse 40 is then, as the brother has pointed out above, the ruling principle that Paul wishes they would follow.


 
This has also been my "non-learned" interpretation, given the context. However, I thought it to be prudent to ask here.

Thanks, gents.


----------

